# My TT Blog - Post 1



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

I fell in love with the lines of the TT since the concept debuted while I was in college. I would sit in class and draw the shape over and over as doodles in my notebook. I was in my 2nd job out of college when the New Beetle debuted. I had a 1966 Beetle and was pretty excited about the upcoming New Beetle. I had a deposit on the MY2000 1.8T New Beetle and finally got mine in late 1999. I hadn't really thought of the TT any more, so it was just kind of "out of sight, out of mind." 

A few years later I had an A6 in for service and wandered over to the used car portion of the VW/Audi dealership. I was already itching for a GTi, and I came across 2 similar TTs priced about the same as a new GTi. The light came on, and "why not a TT?" became "Which TT?"

I bought this car as an Audi CPO in 2004. It was off a 3 year lease (corporate rental from Michigan that somehow made its way to San Diego after being turned in.) I paid around $25k for it with 25,000 miles as an Audi CPO vehicle.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

The attachments don't work for me...was looking forward to the TT!


----------

